# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Διαθέσιμα links για άμεση σύνδεση

## davidcas

Διαθέτω 3 links έτοιμα προς σύνδεση. Βρισκομαι ψηλα στο Περιστέρι με θέα προς τις περισσότερες περιοχές της Αθήνας. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται, να επικοινωνήσει μαζι μου

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ydin

Βλεπεις προς Γλυφαδα? Εχω ενα 100μ και πια καλη RB καρτουλα ετοιμα

----------

